# FreeBSD 11.0 cannot boot



## mrbig (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello guys have couple of trouble here to boot DVD  and MEMSTICK image all on AMD64
Memstick hangs on UEFI boot on ASUS laptop and only boot legacy

DVD boot on Toshiba L775 on legacy BIOS but doesnt boot on ASUS laptop

DVD doesn't on Intel Motherboard i975XBX2 dont boot on legacy both memstick too.

SHA512SUM ALL are OK!

but 10.3 is working  fine on all hardware for now.


----------



## photor-freebsd (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello,

maybe this is related to my problem reported in https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58006/ I am still fighting with it.

Ciao,

Photor


----------



## mrbig (Oct 12, 2016)

is not the same bug, here what happen is or BIOS dont boot from USB or hangs on boot when use UEFI


----------

